# Snow geese starting to move a bit



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I got a phone call and an email from 2 different parties that claim some small movements of snow geese moved in today around the northern refuges. They claim huntable numbers, but not many juveniles.

Eyes to the sky...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The USFW report today says 80,000 snows on Clark Salyer.Most are on the north end so I would guess some are feeding in Canada.They also report snows at Newburg and Upham.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Eric talked with them this morning. I guess there's more moving in, and they've been hearing them at night.

No official count yet, but over 100K is probably holding.

I'm sure Darling and Des Lacs are filling up as well. I'll call Senoir Goslings today and will post before I leave for my trip.


----------

